# Using Iron to do dye Sublimation. Can this be done?



## Einstein

Hi all,

I've been a frequent visitor (and now a member!) of this forum. I am enjoying and learning at the same time while reading every topic here. Right now, I am more interested in printing on white shirt (im just a starting hobbyist). I dont have a heatpress and just using iron (no $$$ yet). I have tried using an avery transfer paper and iron the design to my white shirt. Result is okay. My question now is this...Can I do Dye Sublimation (provided I have a polyester tees) using only iron as heatpress? Anybody ever tried this?  

thanks
Einstein


----------



## Adam

I doubt it. Pressure is very important for dye sub. Heat and pressure are what fuse the dye into the polymers without it you will have a faint print.


----------



## D.Evo.

Adam is right - it's not going to work very well: it's essential that pressure is even and reasonably firm.


----------



## Rodney

Hi June, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!


----------



## cryman

i use to sublimation on white t-shirts cotton with an iron i use to tape down the print with heat tape an nice seal to prevent blow out
mind you need to get the right iron setting and apply the right pressure
i manage a full A4 print onto t-shirt.......but now i have an heat press
well it can be done


----------



## JaeAmera

You probably can do it for small chest pocket images. I have heard of people wiring their old irons to overheat then pressing the image.

Results may not be perfect but I am sure you can get some dye migration and retention.

Jae'


----------



## charles95405

since dye sub depends on consist medium pressure and 400F to do right, the results with an iron will less than commercially viable. If you are going to spend the $$ on the dye sub ink/printer/paper...better to invest another $300 and get a press from www.sunie.com if you are in the western US or from Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World if you are in the eastern part (saves on shipping)


----------

